# Need modifier for J2001



## armymomryan (Aug 13, 2010)

CCI edit tells me if I bill J2001 with either code 51700 or 51720 that I need to attach a modifier to J2001, any help on what that might be?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 13, 2010)

J2001 is for IV lidocaine.  You can't code for lidocaine with these procedures.


----------



## armymomryan (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you, I also found that same information on Medicare's website


----------

